# The Bachelor: Paris



## Pink_minx (Feb 21, 2006)

Do any of you girls watch this show? Im hooked on it.  I have to say the bachelor is gorgeous and to top it off he is a doctor! But anyways who do you want him to chose? Moana? or Sarah S.?
​


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 21, 2006)

i don't know, i kinda wish he didn't boot off that girl last week...forgot watshername. Moana seemed really fake, with all that crying and drama. :spy: And Sarah S looks a little tooooo homey for him, plus she's really loyal to TN. i have a feeling he will end up choosing Moana though, because he doesn't seem to have much chemistry with Sarah.


----------



## andreariggen (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zoinksta* 
_i don't know, i kinda wish he didn't boot off that girl last week...forgot watshername. Moana seemed really fake, with all that crying and drama. :spy: And Sarah S looks a little tooooo homey for him, plus she's really loyal to TN. i have a feeling he will end up choosing Moana though, because he doesn't seem to have much chemistry with Sarah._

 
I agree! I wanted him to pick Susan at the end! I am not crazy about Moana or Sarah. I cringed when I saw Moana's crying videotape...GROSS!! I do really like Sarah but I think she's not strong enough for him...would be very wimpy/mousy/uninteresting. He doesn't seem to want that - but then again, he does respect her values. I hope he chooses neither and goes back to Susan!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 21, 2006)

i couldn't STAND susan! she came across SO fake!!! i want him to choose moana.. 4 some reason i just like her... he has ZERO chemistry with sarah from TN so that won't work at all.. GO MOANA!!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah I wanted him to choose susan. Sarah is like a goody two shoe it seems like they would be better off as just friends.  Moana was kinda scary when she was crying lol it did seem fakish but it seems like he connects with her more.  But I really wanted Susan to win, I felt so bad for her when I saw the show last night where all the girls came together to talk about the bachelor.  They nailed her to the ground about her wanting to be an actress and that she just came on the show to get noticed and she was crying on the show aww.  Well cant wait to see who he chooses!


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 22, 2006)

I like both of them now, I didn't like Susan.  I think Moana is ok, but Sarah is stable and more "grown up" - but I really think he should go for the one he has the most physical chemistry for.  I think Sarah is definately the easiest choice - no long distance issues going on...  practicalliy she is the best, plus she's good with kids etc...  I do like Moana though, I'll feel bad at the end for the one who doesnt' get chosen.


----------



## floridagrl4703 (Feb 27, 2006)

Man i cant wait for tonight!! I thought i had to work i was like no!! but luckily i get to stay home and watch it. It sucks though b/c i just started watching it...i watched from when the younger girl and him had a date and she was jealous...im like man this stuff is goood! lol

Anyways, Im not sure what girl i want....every episode it changes.
I think moana and him have a real good time but they dont really look right together but i do like her. Sarahs looks more like the stay at home, older then her years girl...but i really like her too, shes sweet.
It would be a great story to say ya i met him on a reality show and we lived down the street from one another!

Either one is cute and I cant wait to watch!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 28, 2006)

dude i'm po'd.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he chose sarah?? sarah???


----------



## floridagrl4703 (Feb 28, 2006)

AW how could you be mad he picked Sarah.....you could tell he liked her so much.....i really liked both of the girls...i liked sarah them i liked moana...then sarah then moana...they both were awesome.
I felt sooo bad for Moana...she looked gorgeous!! I really liked her but they didnt look as cute together....Sarah wasnt as "pretty" but she is so sweet and omg the end they seemed to really care for one another! Ugh so cute!
DAMN anyone see him putting on his shirt phew ...one buff/hott Doctor=P


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh wait I havent seen the last part of it yet! lol so sarah won? hmm I have to check the timings now I have to see it anyways!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm glad he chose Sarah. Moana seemed so fake, and the things she said made it seemed like she was just trying to win for other reasons. And then at the end, with that fake crying she looked crazy! I think Sarah was more down to earth and real. I think he saw through that other girl.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *floridagrl4703* 
_AW how could you be mad he picked Sarah..... DAMN anyone see him putting on his shirt phew ...one buff/hott Doctor=P_

 

lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm not mad really.. i just really wanted him to choose moana.. i think she really cared 4 him and i don't think she was being fake about it..  pobrecita.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i felt so bad 4 her when he told her. u could see how hurt she was.. she was in shock..


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah well im glad he picked sarah even though i wanted moana to win.  sarah wasnt such a drama person, she was really genuine and wasnt trying so hard on him like chooose me cause I "truly LOVE you so much".
Hope they stay together for a long time and not just a year or couple months like some of the other bachelors.


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm glad he picked Sarah, I feel bad for Moana she was really hurting when she left - I think if he hadn't chose Sarah and she lived in Nashville too - then had to go home knowing he didn't choose her and was a mile away would have been awful.   He was quite the hottie.


----------



## inesma (Mar 9, 2006)

Do you guys know that they broke up?


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 9, 2006)

^ i knooowww! i saw that on yahoo.. that's crazy, but i can understand. if they're not allowed to see or speak to each other for 4 months, of coures they're going to drift apart.


----------



## inesma (Mar 9, 2006)

Ryan and Trista were the only couple that got married, right?


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_^ i knooowww! i saw that on yahoo.. that's crazy, but i can understand. if they're not allowed to see or speak to each other for 4 months, of coures they're going to drift apart._

 
So like after he picked sara they had to not see eachother for the next 4 months? Well I think hes too good for sara.  Shes a sweet girl but ehh she doesnt really stand out to me.  I really think he should have picked Moana but who knows if they would have sticked together long enough.  There were a FEW successful bachelors but Triste and Ryan are the cutest couple ever.  I wonder if they are gonna do another bachelorette.


----------

